# My Other New Addition



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

hey well here are afew pics not very good 1s like but they were taken in a rush first is my Male king Snake he is a lil over 4ft, i got him frm the same pet shop as the female, he is very aggressive i dont think it was handled much then there are afew shots of my 100Uk gallon tank. Pls feel free 2 let me know wot u all think thanks Paul.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

afew other shots of my tank and other animals.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

DANG PAttack! Nice reptile collection and very nice kingsnakes!!! do you plan on breeding them then? keep working with the male even tho it must be tough considiring his aggression... i like the pic of the water dragon/beardie--- very cool... just got a beardie myself- coolest reptile to own imo!...nice...


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

yea i plan on breeding the kingsnakes, i no ill have 2 keep handling the male to tame it down its just i get abit nervous wen i get it out with it being snappy and all can really tell it dont like 2 be touched oh well, yea i seen ur pics man of ur beautiful lil bearded dragon its gunna have great colours wen it gets bigger im looking into more tanks to move the water dragon and that 2 as im looking into breeding the bearded dragon also just got a price of £290 for a breeding pair im not certain but i think mine is a female but im gunna get it checked 2 be on the safe side then im looking at having the 1 male and around 3 females, wud love 2 get my hands on afew colour morphs but i dont think there is any in england ill have 2 re-check at my local pet store 2 see wot they can get in.

they just got some baby red tail boas in and i so wanted 2 take 1 home but just dont have the space for it wen it gets fully grown tut

hows the baby bearded dragon doing anyways puffy isnt it she eating fine?

Paul


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yeah shes doing awesome!!! and your right on her colors shes got looks that some adults dream of! i was lucky to find a VERY reputable breeder only a couple hours from my home... i got the chance to see some of the craziest color morphs on boas and balls in the world! and yeah my little dragon is doing great... she eats and eats and eats now- very cool little animal, just replaced all her lizard litter with some shelf liner... she was eating the sand before and i dont want any risks involved so i said screw it! its fun watchin her slide across the flat surface after crickets... and i know what you mean about handeling an aggressive snake- i had a woma that would try to bite me everytime i took him out, wasnt something to look forward to! good luck with the breeding- id like to try with the dragons but its nice just having 1 to take care of for now


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bad husbandry housing a beardie and a water dragon together.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that bow front tank is off the hook man, awesome job, I didn't know beardies and green water drangons can be kept together


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

well there not suppose 2 be kept 2geather but was worth trying, there is also a bosc monitor and a horse feild tortoise in there 2 and they get along fine spesh the waster dragon and the bearded dragon they always seem 2 sit 2geather and eat 2geather etc.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

how long have you had that setup going for?


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

around 5-6month mayb alil longer.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

nICE


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

Nice looking animals, but I wouldn't put them all together. Especially since bearded dragons are desert dwellers while water dragons obviously like water environments.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

point made^ and an obvious one at that... pattack knows what hes doing and knows its a risk- i would atleast take out the savanhas, they have teeth that can rip!...


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

flyboy said:


> point made^ and an obvious one at that... pattack knows what hes doing and knows its a risk- i would atleast take out the savanhas, they have teeth that can rip!...


well saying that there was 2 monitors in there but havent been able 2 find 1 in over a week or lil longer i think i may have burried it wen i was moving the rocks around and placing more soil in oops i hope not where as the 1 which i can find it is pritty docile for now but can somethins become aggressive and it has tried 2 bite me afew times i think i am going 2 get rid of the monitor due 2 the size which it will reach wen it get bigger.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

yep yep! i love the look of a monitor... but thats the reason i stay away from them! they typically get a bit aggressive and their bite can cause alot of pain!! would probably be a good move... but def keep the dragons- how big will a water dragon get?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I've heard they can reach a little over three feet.


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

TheGame said:


> yep yep! i love the look of a monitor... but thats the reason i stay away from them! they typically get a bit aggressive and their bite can cause alot of pain!! would probably be a good move... but def keep the dragons- how big will a water dragon get?


3ft in length but that will be like in around 8yrs or so.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Bad husbandry housing a beardie and a water dragon together.


While the set-up does offer a cool "look" I have to agree with Mettle. Bad husbandry.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dude, u have a water dragon, bearded dragon, and 2 savannah monitors, one which u cant even find! all together in one tank with even a russian tortoise... thats tha dumbest thing ne one can do. it may look nice, but each of those reptiles have their own environments and needs.

also, i dont think feeding ur kingsnake pair in the same cage at tha same time is a good idea. they could seriously kill each one day trying to fight over tha same rat one day. feeding inside tha cage is bad also cuz u can see in ur pics, their eating their food covered wid mulch and debris.

conclusion, i think u shouldve done more research before u decided to buy all these reptiles.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Keeping a water Dragon and a Bearded Dragon together will end up with a dead dragon one way or the other...the king snakes housed together is a REALLY bad idea...Ophiophagus species...(snake eaters)...then there is the comment on breeding them together....they are two seperate king snake species..Cal King and Desert King...

You obviously like your reptiles, and obviously want to give them decent homes.....so separate the ones that should be seperated, and continue to educate yourself on your husbandry and set ups...You are on a good path with set up....potential for serious awesome tanks exists....but to discount offered information on errors in judgement on housing completely unlike animals together is poor judgement that.


----------

